# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  VinID ưu đãi 'siêu khủng' hoàn tiền lên đến 30%

## phuong_hanh3112

VinID “365 Ngày vui” tháng 9 mang đến cho chủ thẻ cơ hội mua sắm thả ga với tỷ lệ ưu đãi hoàn tiền lớn nhất từ trước đến nay cùng giải thưởng hấp dẫn: chuyến du lịch Nhật Bản cho 2 người, 30 sổ tiết kiệm 900 triệu đồng...

Theo đó, chỉ cần mua sắm tại hệ thống siêu thị VinMart và VinMart+ với hoá đơn từ 200.000 đồng trong tháng 9, chủ thẻ VinID sẽ được hoàn tới 30% giá trị đơn hàng khi thanh toán bằng thẻ ATM nội địa Napas hoặc thẻ tích hợp VinID MB VISA và hoàn tiền 10% khi thanh toán bằng thẻ quốc tế JCB.

Riêng với thẻ VinID MB VISA, mức hoàn tiền 30% được áp dụng trên cả hệ thống VinPro và VinPearl, Vinpearl Land trên toàn quốc.
Mức hoàn tiền không tưởng đến từ Napas, VinID MB VISA, thẻ quốc tế JCB chỉ có trong “365 Ngày vui” tháng 9.
Không chỉ hoàn tiền với mức ưu đãi khủng, các ngân hàng còn mang đến cho chủ thẻ VinID hàng trăm cơ hội trúng thưởng những phần quà giá trị. Thẻ thanh toán quốc tế JCB tặng chuyến du lịch Nhật Bản dành cho 2 người trị giá 80 triệu đồng, cùng VinID Gift Card trị giá 20 triệu đồng. Napas mang đến hàng loạt quà tặng là thẻ Gift Card VinID trong đó giải đặc biệt trị giá lên tới 100 triệu đồng. Khách hàng sở hữu thẻ VinID MB VISA sẽ có cơ hội trúng thưởng mỗi ngày một cuốn sổ tiết kiệm trị giá 30 triệu đồng.
Cùng vi vu Nhật Bản khi mua sắm tại VinMart và VinMart+, thanh toán bằng Thẻ quốc tế JCB.
Ngoài ra, chương trình ưu đãi tặng 50.000 đồng (tương đương 50 điểm) vào tài khoản khi mở thẻ VinID MB VISA vẫn tiếp tục trong tháng 9. Để đăng kí thẻ liên kết VinID MB Visa, khách hàng không cần phải trực tiếp đến ngân hàng mà có thể đăng kí online ngay trên website http://vinidmbvisa.com/. Nhân viên ngân hàng MB Bank sẽ gọi điện tư vấn và gửi thẻ tới tận nhà cho khách hàng. Người dùng cũng có thể đăng kí mở thẻ trực tiếp tại các quầy dịch vụ khách hàng của VinMart, VinMart+ một cách nhanh chóng.

Tiện lợi, linh hoạt trong chi tiêu, bảo mật và an toàn khi thanh toán, thẻ ngân hàng đã ngày càng trở thành một phần thiết yếu của cuộc sống hiện đại. Và với hàng loạt ưu đãi với tổng giá trị lên tới 9 tỷ đồng đến từ VinID trong tháng 9, khách hàng sẽ một lần nữa được trải nghiệm những đặc quyền của một “thượng đế” đúng nghĩa.





"365 Ngày vui" là chương trình khuyến mãi áp dụng cho các chủ thẻ VinID với tổng giá trị khuyến mãi, giải thưởng lên tới hơn 100 tỷ đồng trong năm. Được triển khai từ ngày 1/4, VinID sẽ khuyến mại trực tiếp các sản phẩm dịch vụ trong hệ sinh thái của tập đoàn và cơ hội bốc thăm với nhiều giải thưởng giá trị. Chương trình được thiết kế linh hoạt và công bố mỗi tháng nhằm mang lại nhiều niềm vui dành cho khách hàng thân thiết.

Thông tin chi tiết xem tại Fanpage: www.facebook.com/vinid.net. Tổng đài: 19006959.

----------

